# What NOT to do....



## sac-climber (Apr 23, 2014)

Came across this fellow's Youtube channel today and my mouth is still hanging open

Good material to share with new climbers. I'm amazed he is still alive! Apparently a yellow safety shirt is all he needs.

https://www.youtube.com/user/MrAerialArborist


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 23, 2014)

Lmao AA Is famous here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sac-climber (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm not surprised he's a bit of a celebrity.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 23, 2014)

Last time i heard anything about him he was on a stretcher in a video getting put into an ambulance after he cut his leg.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale (Apr 24, 2014)

Any new guys watching AA's videoes, do the exact opposite and you will have a long and safe career .


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 25, 2014)

I was watching the vid where he was using the come along to pull over the trees, wonder what happened to the Steiner, figured he would use that, mount a winch on it, a 30,000lb Warn on the front seems right.


----------



## Downer (Apr 29, 2014)

Ho.Le.Fk...that's some funny shiiite!!


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Apr 30, 2014)

Ho Le Fk, wasn't he the Capt on the airliner that crashed in San Francisco?


----------



## sac-climber (May 1, 2014)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Ho Le Fk, wasn't he the Capt on the airliner that crashed in San Francisco?



LMAO I cant believe that made it on air. Captain Bang Ding Ow? Really?!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 2, 2014)

I like when he was using a racing car floor jack to lift that tree. Priceless.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## flushcut (May 4, 2014)

Oh Gawd!


----------



## Topbuilder (May 5, 2014)

How not to cut a stump:


----------



## sac-climber (May 5, 2014)

Topbuilder said:


> How not to cut a stump:



Hey at least he cut the grass at the same time.


----------



## ozzy42 (May 6, 2014)

Topbuilder said:


> How not to cut a stump:



Glad we didn't have to watch them cut the tree down. I can only imagine how that went down.


----------



## Stayalert (May 22, 2014)

This is what I picture when friends ask me if they can borrow one of my chainsaws…...


----------



## TC262 (May 23, 2014)

Stayalert said:


> This is what I picture when friends ask me if they can borrow one of my chainsaws…...



I like to think none of my friends are that stupid, but they still don't get to borrow any of my saws!


----------



## ATH (May 23, 2014)

The problem with that stump removal, is that he needed a longer bar. His stroke was so short he couldn't remove a lot of material each time. If he had a 24" bar, each time he pushed and pulled the saw across the stump, he would have made more progress. Related to that...I think he is used to a push saw based on how he is using it, and clearly that saw cuts on the pull


----------



## Stayalert (May 23, 2014)

...I think he is used to a push saw based on how he is using it, and clearly that saw cuts on the pull 

must be one of those Japanese saws


----------



## tidy (May 23, 2014)

I like when AA dismantles a tree and it turns into a tangled cluster fu*k of hung up branches. Also, he puts alot of thought into his work positioning so he can really swing that 200T all over the shop, any branch within radius even way up high or way down low under his nutsack he can cut em


----------



## Zale (May 23, 2014)

I imagine AA is keeping two hands on the chainsaw now.


----------



## newsawtooth (May 25, 2014)

I celebrate the man's whole catalog. Among a list of instant classics it is difficult to pick a favorite, but the following video at 2:23 is pure genius.


----------



## sac-climber (May 25, 2014)

P


newsawtooth said:


> I celebrate the man's whole catalog. Among a list of instant classics it is difficult to pick a favorite, but the following video at 2:23 is pure genius.



Pure gold


----------



## Zale (May 25, 2014)

Hadn't seen that one before. I'm amazed he is still alive.


----------



## Topbuilder (May 25, 2014)

That was a promotional video??
At least he wears safety colors, but that was the only safe part I saw.


----------



## pro94lt (May 25, 2014)

At 2.23 WOW


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (May 30, 2014)

newsawtooth said:


> I celebrate the man's whole catalog. Among a list of instant classics it is difficult to pick a favorite, but the following video at 2:23 is pure genius.



at 7:45 he says now bring in the crane?!?


----------



## FSburt (Jun 1, 2014)

All I can say to these videos on this guys page is wow. Hung up falling wood in his climbing rope not just once but twice is'nt that rookie stuff from climbing 101 to mind your lines and keep your climb out of the way of any lowering work. He keeps bringing up that he is been doing this work for over 40 yrs but it is a true example of 40 yrs worth of experience 1 time over because the bad habits displayed were never improved on over all that time. The cut leg video was the topper. I guess the positive in it all is he has lived thru all of his f}#%ups to tell the tale on video.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 1, 2014)

regarding the "badly hung oak" video...

Maybe I'm a timid safety-sally or whatever but after the chunk snagging his climb line, the business side of his handsaw gets awful close to his climb line.... and all that action going above hiis head while releasing the hung spot with the pole saw is also something that seems, at least from this angle, to venture way too far into pucker-factor territory. lol


----------



## Zale (Jun 1, 2014)

AA is the man. You need to watch his videos and do the exact opposite. His films are perhaps the finest examples of how not to do tree work safely. When in the presence of a master pay close attention.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 1, 2014)

Last video i saw AA in he was on a stretcher with a gash in his leg.


----------



## treesmith (Jun 2, 2014)

newsawtooth said:


> I celebrate the man's whole catalog. Among a list of instant classics it is difficult to pick a favorite, but the following video at 2:23 is pure genius.



Well, that's one way of doing it, trying to work out where the ten ton is...


----------



## old_soul (Jun 2, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> regarding the "badly hung oak" video...
> 
> Maybe I'm a timid safety-sally or whatever but after the chunk snagging his climb line, the business side of his handsaw gets awful close to his climb line.... and all that action going above hiis head while releasing the hung spot with the pole saw is also something that seems, at least from this angle, to venture way too far into pucker-factor territory. lol




I agree completely. working safely is not at all the same as being a "timid safety sally". Its called working smart.

Those cuts are ridiculous, why drop a piece that size, right next to the building without a lowering line? The guy filming should be running ropes instead

Why not cut the hanger out of that topped spar while the ground is still supporting the rest? Plenty of other trees to rig to, no excuse to be lazy and not set up a block, porty, etc and do it the right way.

Never saw any of AA other videos, don't think I want to either.......................that's just madness


----------



## tidy (Jun 3, 2014)

This AA guy comes across as a guy that thinks he knows it all but in fact he's just a sloppy fool that doesn't even have the basics right, to make it worse he proudly shows off his poor work and expects admiration. I should probably focus on being a bit less cynical but that's my honest impression


----------



## Zale (Jun 3, 2014)

tidy said:


> This AA guy comes across as a guy that thinks he knows it all but in fact he's just a sloppy fool that doesn't even have the basics right, to make it worse he proudly shows off his poor work and expects admiration. I should probably focus on being a bit less cynical but that's my honest impression



You are correct.


----------



## newsawtooth (Jun 5, 2014)

tidy said:


> This AA guy comes across as a guy that thinks he knows it all but in fact he's just a sloppy fool that doesn't even have the basics right, to make it worse he proudly shows off his poor work and expects admiration. I should probably focus on being a bit less cynical but that's my honest impression



He knows comedy though, his timing is brilliant.


----------



## sac-climber (Jun 5, 2014)

newsawtooth said:


> He knows comedy though, his timing is brilliant.



LOVE that one


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 6, 2014)

tidy said:


> This AA guy comes across as a guy that thinks he knows it all but in fact he's just a sloppy fool that doesn't even have the basics right, to make it worse he proudly shows off his poor work and expects admiration. I should probably focus on being a bit less cynical but that's my honest impression




You missed the whole charade when he was still allowed to post here. Went on quite a while and he actually had some people defending him!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 6, 2014)

FTA was a trip too.


----------



## Zale (Jun 6, 2014)

I miss AA.


----------



## oldboy (Jun 11, 2014)

Topbuilder said:


> How not to cut a stump:




he's just another noodle arm panzy. if he put a little more time in pumpin iron, he'd have it done in half the time.


----------

